# A beautiful horse, now away in the clouds...



## VintageLocket (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't have a very heart-touching story but here it goes. I was on a horse riding holiday, it was my second time going. I never gave this mare a second glance and thought she would be as good as she was going to be, so I never asked to ride her, instead I got a cob who kicked any horse when he could. This holiday was six days long, and for the first three days I struggled on this cob. I fell off him twice and just had enough of it. He wouldn't even go over poles for me, he had a bad accident a couple of weeks before I rode him with jumping. So after the three days, my instructor moved me onto this beautiful mare called Victoria. She was the owners horse in certain ways and I always wondered why she like'd her so much. I made a mistake by judging her. I was nervous to go over a jump again with anyone, and the first time I was on her I didn't even feel like cantering. But the group of girls I was with cheered me on to at least make the effort to go over a small jump, and it was the best decision I have ever made. She cantered over it nicely without me asking and made everything so much easier and steadier for me. This girl was my ideal horse. Her trot, canter and jump were just perfect to me. I love'd her. The day after we went on a very long but lovely hack and I fell off her - but it was most definitely not her fault and I was still beaming with confidence when riding her, but I injured my knee and couldn't participate in the show jumping, I wish I just forced myself into it but the pain was worse the day after. I'm not sure how this lovely girl died, I don't even know what age she was or her breed, but she was a truly amazing horse and I wish I got to ride her for a longer period of time. She was the perfect 'first horse' and jumped with ease, even though she didn't look like the type that would. Even though I only knew this girl a couple of days, I still feel as if I knew her for much longer and deep down we had a great connection. I was booked in for another holiday a few weeks later, but during the wait she passed away and I was heart broken... I will never forget her, she was magic in my eyes. Made me smile a lot. 

Thank you, Victoria. You're in the clouds now, galloping away and doing what you do best; everything. Thanks for giving me the opportunity to ride you and for showing me that 99.9% of judgements are untrue. You taught me a lot in that short amount of time.









(Victoria in Tack-And-Turn-Out on the last day of riding her. Sadly I couldn't participate in the show jumping because of my knee but someone else jumped her and I enjoyed watching her spring over the course in a flash)


















(Me riding Victoria bareback to the field on the last day of riding her. I didn't want to say goodbye. The person who took the picture cut my head out which annoys me, but I'll always remember. She is so messy and cheeky in this picture, hehe)


_"It goes to show that there's a horse for everyone and you should never judge one by it's looks or personality. They will outrun you and prove you wrong."_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## VintageLocket (Mar 8, 2013)

Taffy Clayton said:


> So sorry for your loss!


Thanks for your kind words... :')


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Rest in peace Victoria.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Its amazing how fast they touch your heart and leave their hoof prints. Rest in Peace Victoria.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------

